# Very tall NY Style Cheesecake



## yandopl (Nov 6, 2004)

I am looking for a good recipe for a very tall 10" NY style cheesecake, like the ones usually served by diners. Any help would be appreciated.
Best regards, Yandopl.


----------



## pastrymama (Mar 26, 2005)

The recipe supplied by Philladelphia brand cream cheese will work well. 
You will need 3# of cheese for a 10" pan. 
When you bake it you will need to put the pan in a deep pan and add water all the way to just under the rim of the cheesecake pan.
I always just use regular cake pans, not springform pans. The springform pans always let the water in even if I wrap it in aluminum foil. The cheesecake will need to bake around 2 hours at 325 degrees.
Let it cool in the pan and either chill it thoroughly or freeze it before removing.
To remove it I like to invert the pan and heat it with a propane torch.


----------



## yandopl (Nov 6, 2004)

Thank you for the suggestion, I will look at the recipe offered by Philadelphia brand cream cheese. I use a convection oven, will the 325degree temp. work with the convection oven?


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

Is it possible to turn the fan completely off? If not, then I suggest turning it to the lowest setting and lowering the temperature by at least 25 degrees, up to 50 depending on how powerful your fan is.


----------



## yandopl (Nov 6, 2004)

No, I cannot turn the fan off with my oven. I will lower the temp. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

Will a "regular" cake pan be deep enough for a "very tall" cheesecake? You may have to shop in a restaurant supply store, looking for a pan with 4" [or taller?] sides. There are also cheesecake pans. These are typically 3" or so deep with removable bottoms [but they are not springform], so if using a water bath, you will need to use foil to protect the bottom of the cake. [But, this allows the problem of water seeping in, even with the foil] 

I recently purchased what is called the Wolfgang Puck Dessert Insert Set. It is two stacking pans, lid, wire rack and a "storage rack", designed to be used in pressure cooker [but appropriate for other applications as well]. The pans are 8" diameter. I mention this because the deeper pan is very deep..probably more than 4", so it could be used to make a "tall" cheesecake. These pans have solid bottoms.

Unless you have a specific instructions for tall cheesecakes, you may need to tinker with the timing and/or temperature, to ensure that the cake is evenly baked. I'm interested in how it turns out, so please let us know the results. I saw a tutorial online that recommends the use of an instant-read thermometer to accurately determine if the product is done in the center, but I don't recall the target temp.


----------

